# Shades of Randall



## robert flynt (Nov 17, 2016)

Kevin might like this blade style. Blade is made of S35VN With stag and stacked leather. Hardware is Brass and aluminum. I am so sorry I posted this before I knew Kevin had passed. I knew he really liked this style blade.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a beautiful blade Robert. Kevin would want us to keep going making pieces of art like this. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 18, 2016)

I have to agree with Tony...Kevin would love this one, and knowing that we will continue the art that he loved so well. With the knives and any other objects of affection that are produced here on WB. You have out done yourself with this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 18, 2016)

Robert - that is just outstanding. You're right - Kevin would have flipped for that one. Amazing fit and finish. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a beauty! I'm still acquiring tools for other hobbies and fighting the urge to start making knives... must... resist...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty! I'm still acquiring tools for other hobbies and fighting the urge to start making knives... must... resist...


It is every bit as addictive as turning and equally as challenging. I highly recommend it


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> It is every bit as addictive as turning and equally as challenging. I highly recommend it




That's weird... your autocorrect changed 'heroin' to 'turning'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 20, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty! I'm still acquiring tools for other hobbies and fighting the urge to start making knives... must... resist...


Aw, go ahead Doc, You can never have to many hobbies.


----------

